# guess the strap



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Just got this strap today... I have a shiny new 50p here to send to whoever can correctly guess what its made from (winner pays Â£1 p&p. please allow 28 days for delivery)


















while I'm on the subject, whats everyones favourite strap (not bracelet) material

cheers,

mat


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Is it a Hirsch Snakeskin?

I like real Sharkskin straps best.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

nup... not snake, but it is a hirsch

cheers


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

Lizard then ?


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

not even close im afraid









I like lizards though... very durable


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Camelgrain


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

looks like my 50p is safe









Its actually genuine chicken's feet


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You're cluckers!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks excellent indeed for chicken hide! My preferred strap material is nylon, with the Rhino and Nato straps being firm favourites. the only problem I have with them is the buckle holes stretch after time, I do my watch straps up quite tightly, so evenmy Rhino starp is beginning to give a bit. I also have a very nice Oris style rubber one, but I find it uncomfortable in the warm weather we've been having recently. I'm not really much of a bracelet person. I have watches which are fitted with bracelets, I can't fit a strap to some of them so I will wear them as the manufacturer intended, but if a strap can be fitted I will fit one. All my Seiko divers are fitted with nylon straps, except for my 6105 which has a Hirsch carbon fitted.

cheers

Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

sory about the spaling in the abuv post I'm just a wee bit durnk after beeing 2 the pub!

Cheers

P


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Ive been really tempted by those nato straps, especially the bond one... but I think my watches are too dressy to go with one.

If I had a nice vintage military like this LeCoultre then ...









Griff... did you get one of those speedbirds in the end? whats it like in the flesh?

cheers,

mat


----------

